# How much do you pay for your oil change on the Diesel?



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

My dealer is saying that it is going to be close to 200 an oil change....


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Memphis said:


> My dealer is saying that it is going to be close to 200 an oil change....


And did this dealer itemize why it would cost $200 and is this a normal oil change or one with more items required?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That would be insane


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What services are being preformed? $100 is what a 6.2L Mobil 1 oil change + 4 tire rotation cost on a 2010 Escalade.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> What services are being preformed? $100 is what a 6.2L Mobil 1 oil change + 4 tire rotation cost on a 2010 Escalade.


The dealer I used to work at only charged 59.95 for all of that lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> The dealer I used to work at only charged 59.95 for all of that lol


Dealership is Cadillac and Bentley located across from the Porsche dealership. Newer ones have the free service for 4 years or 50K miles.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Currently at the dealer getting mine some. $9 plus some tax with $30 gift certificate sent in the mail.  normally $39.99


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

$200 !!???? what lol, that is ridiculous. I pay $60 for synthetic oil and that's normal around here for oil


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

so many gassers in here


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's funny how the word "Diesel" is in the title and the gassers still post here lol. Anyway, $200 is absurd. The dealers get paid a flat $75 from GM for the free service which includes, oil, filter, tire rotation and DEF. It would be reasonable to assume they would be willing to charge that price (or slightly more) for out of pocket cost. I do my own oil changes with a good Dexos2 oil and the oil alone costs me close to $50.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Dealership is Cadillac and Bentley located across from the Porsche dealership. Newer ones have the free service for 4 years or 50K miles.


Yeah this was a Cadillac dealership. It was 59.95 for any synthetic oil change up to 6 quarts


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

diesel said:


> It's funny how the word "Diesel" is in the title and the gassers still post here lol. Anyway, $200 is absurd. The dealers get paid a flat $75 from GM for the free service which includes, oil, filter, tire rotation and DEF. It would be reasonable to assume they would be willing to charge that price (or slightly more) for out of pocket cost. I do my own oil changes with a good Dexos2 oil and the oil alone costs me close to $50.


Didn't know you had to only have a diesel to post in this forum.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Didn't know you had to only have a diesel to post in this forum.


no one said you did

its a constant thing where gassers are trying to provide info in this section, which is the porpoise of the forum, but the info many times is of no value cuz its not applicable on the diesel cruze and creates confusion to the new owners and/or the casual poster

sometimes it can worse than of no value, ie someone with the diesel were to go buy the gasser oil or wheels and do damage to their car or take the loss on reselling the items

i doubt any of it is intentional, its still problematic though


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

diesel said:


> It's funny how the word "Diesel" is in the title and the gassers still post here lol. Anyway, $200 is absurd. The dealers get paid a flat $75 from GM for the free service which includes, oil, filter, tire rotation and DEF. It would be reasonable to assume they would be willing to charge that price (or slightly more) for out of pocket cost. I do my own oil changes with a good Dexos2 oil and the oil alone costs me close to $50.



I'm talking about after the free ones. I'm the first one they have done. Apparently during the free oil changes they only provide a gallon of def for free.... Leaving me to pay for the others.

ill probably do my own after the free ones but just seeing if anybody else uses the dealer and what they pay.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Memphis said:


> I'm talking about after the free ones. I'm the first one they have done. Apparently during the free oil changes they only provide a gallon of def for free.... Leaving me to pay for the others.
> 
> ill probably do my own after the free ones but just seeing if anybody else uses the dealer and what they pay.


Sorry if I wasn't 100% clear, but I meant you should expect to pay $75-100 max at the dealer, after the free ones. Maybe $20-25 less if you leave out the DEF and/or tire rotations. 



NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Didn't know you had to only have a diesel to post in this forum.


The title of the post is "How much do you pay for your oil change on the Diesel?"


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine are free! But I got the free oil changes for life from my dealership...And that is only if I got to them for all services...Which I will do anyway to get the max amount of life from this car.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't have a diesel but.

I'll just say it like this I don't even a Corvette oil change would cost that much.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Well this will blow you away, I have a fixed price for 4 services including the oil, tyres, filter, etc. and the cost is $335.00 every 9 months or 15,000km.

However I got a quote elsewhere and once out of warranty it will cost $175 with full synthetic oil.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Well this will blow you away, I have a fixed price for 4 services including the oil, tyres, filter, etc. and the cost is $335.00 every 9 months or 15,000km.
> 
> However I got a quote elsewhere and once out of warranty it will cost $175 with full synthetic oil.


But that 175 is for the tire rotations too right? Mine is just for oil changes :/

I think they may look it up wrong. I hope they did at least.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Memphis said:


> But that 175 is for the tire rotations too right? Mine is just for oil changes :/
> 
> I think they may look it up wrong. I hope they did at least.


We use summer tyres all year round and I prefer not to rotate my tyres as the the rear tyres barely wear at all and it is cheaper to replace 2 at a time. As there is pretty even wear across the tread there is no real disadvantage. I have found that dealer pricing is unrealistic compared to regular workshops and I have found a reliable one I have been using for more than 25 tears.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Aussie said:


> We use summer tyres all year round and I prefer not to rotate my tyres as the the rear tyres barely wear at all and it is cheaper to replace 2 at a time. As there is pretty even wear across the tread there is no real disadvantage. I have found that dealer pricing is unrealistic compared to regular workshops and I have found a reliable one I have been using for more than 25 tears.


A reliable workshop that makes you shed tears? I'll try and stay away


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

boraz said:


> so many gassers in here


Chevrolet delivered 3,028 examples of the Cruze Diesel from its launch month in May up until December 31st – exactly 1.2 percent of the total 248,224 Cruze sedans sold in America in 2013.

Read more: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel: 1.2 Percent Of Cruze U.S. Sales | GM Authority


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Chevrolet delivered 3,028 examples of the Cruze Diesel from its launch month in May up until December 31st – exactly 1.2 percent of the total 248,224 Cruze sedans sold in America in 2013.
> 
> Read more: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel: 1.2 Percent Of Cruze U.S. Sales | GM Authority


That should be of help in the resale value of the diesel, if you can get anyone to part with theirs that is.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

chill guys, the price of an oil change for a chevy cruze DIESEL and a chevy cruze GAS is in the same price range LOL, its common sense.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> chill guys, the price of an oil change for a chevy cruze DIESEL and a chevy cruze GAS is in the same price range LOL, its common sense.


My Commodore used to cost $70 for an oil and filter change. And you know what the diesel prices I quoted are. The dealer would charge about $150 for the 3.8 Commodore. US prices are obviously better.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Just looked at the price today during a free maintenance. Sign says $23 - gas and diesel vehicles. $40 with a rotation. Really really cheap for some reason.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

You must be in Canada.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Nope... Vermont.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Just checked their website. I misread at the dealer I think. Says $22.95, diesel "may be slightly higher"


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

VtTD said:


> Just looked at the price today during a free maintenance. Sign says $23 - gas and diesel vehicles. $40 with a rotation. Really really cheap for some reason.


Is that including oil and filter? Or just labour?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Memphis said:


> I'm talking about after the free ones. I'm the first one they have done. Apparently during the free oil changes they only provide a gallon of def for free.... Leaving me to pay for the others.
> 
> ill probably do my own after the free ones but just seeing if anybody else uses the dealer and what they pay.


They should be filling the DEF tank.


----------

